
Ask HN: What blogging platform should I invest in? - _stupendous_
I have used blogspot earlier. Used medium earlier.
But now things have changed.
I would prefer github pages with jekyll over blogspot, but personal blogs have limitations of audience. I do not have major social media accounts nor good enough followers. Just writing with no audience reach does not feel motivating.<p>Medium was going great but now it is behind the paywall. I am from India, Medium does not have stripe support here. I can buy membership but won&#x27;t be paid for writing. Again motivation factor and amount is a little larger for Indian market.<p>I would write about technical topics, books and social topics.<p>What would you suggest and why ?
======
duiker101
Maybe it's not your type of platform, but I found hashnode.com pretty nice

~~~
_stupendous_
I am aware of it but that’s mostly for Dev only content. I would be writing
about other stuff as well.

